# Porsche Not!



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

Unfortunately the flatnose porsche i was dealing with fell through,

But i have now sorted a new toy

all im saying is....red...no roof...8.3 V10 and loud

should be quite an easy guess

sam


----------



## johnbrigade (Oct 15, 2007)

err......?


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

a dodge viper????


----------



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

ya


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

that is ****ing awesome sam....i love that....so will you be down southend doing the "cruise" :lol:


----------



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

I can go down the high st in brentwood, they'll hear it in southend :blink:

sam


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Fuel crisis what fuel crisis? :lol:

fecking fantastic Sam !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Wahooooooo! superb mota Sam


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Fantastic car Sam. :drool: :wub: Want one.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2008)

Now that's what I call a beast !

If that doesn't lift a few :skirt: nothing will.


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Watched the British Gt championship the other day,the Viper was getting no traction between corners,awesome torque,enjoy it.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Nice one Sam, you big kid you


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Bloody hell that's one hell of a beast :thumbup:


----------



## oldfogey (Nov 29, 2005)

Interesting choice, Sam. I'm sure it will be a huge grin-making drive, and I assume that cars like this are selling relatively cheaply at the moment for obvious reasons.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2008)

That's gonna make you cry bucketloads everytime you go to fill her up.

Any plans to convert it to LPG ?

The conversion should pay for itself in about a week.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

keep an eye on the romford recorder.......

"there has been a spate of petrol non-payments that have nearly bankrupted some petrol stations, in and around the romford area"


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2008)

mrteatime said:


> keep an eye on the romford recorder.......
> 
> "there has been a spate of petrol non-payments that have nearly bankrupted some petrol stations, in and around the romford area"


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

:tongue2: That's what I'd call a family car. ( h34r: I'd swap my family for that)


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

If they don't hear you coming they will see you :lol:

What a beast :tongue2:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

catflem said:


> That's gonna make you cry bucketloads everytime you go to fill her up.
> 
> Any plans to convert it to LPG ?
> 
> The conversion should pay for itself in about a week.


LPG 

Sam's garage orders new storage


----------



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

I think i will only be using it to go to the pumps and back

Will post more pics when it arrives thursday

sam


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2008)

JoT said:


> catflem said:
> 
> 
> > That's gonna make you cry bucketloads everytime you go to fill her up.
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

hmmmm!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2008)

sssammm said:


> hmmmm!!


 :rofl: :rofl: ,way to go the nicest american modern sport available


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

they are an absolute mad ******* of a car lucky enough to go for a blow in one a few years back round a track all torque and squeel typical yank bus good in a straight line useless round corners ,but as youre used to early porsches you will know all about sideways in corners .good luck good purchase .

jason.


----------



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

"sideways"???

who drives sideways???

get out of my way

sam


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

lets face it....your not gonna go that quick on the A12 are you???


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Nice 

When I was working in the States I got friendly with a guy who had a Viper and he let me spend a bit of time driving it around Redondo Beach in it one night, had $30K spent on the motor it went every way except in a staight line. As the Yanks would say "One Bad Ass Motor" his vanity plate was for real as well.


----------



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

7.30.......should have been here at 6.00

(pacing up and down the hallway)

I was right, no one in yorkshire can tell the time!!!!

sam


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Gone quiet.......Sam gotta be out rubbing himself up and down his new toy! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

Nope, still not here ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

Ok heres the update..

The car arrived last night, all paperwork ok, swapped cars and i handed over a draft

All checked out ok, hpi check all ok for a 1999 car,

when i checked the chassis build number later i find the car was actuall built in 1994 and

not the gen2 model, now the courier is 150 miles away already

So last night i was tearing my hair out and spitting blood, contacted them this morning and tried to fob me off by saying it was advertised as a 1999 car, but manufacture year unknown, which it wasnt, but after me telling them im sending the 710 up there with her ugly sister he arranged to undo the

deal.

So thats another lesson for me, make sure i do my homework before i do a deal cos everyone in this country is out to **** you

sam


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

what a bunch of ooh:'s!

Gutted mate, we wanted pics!


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

thats not nice and one of my worst nightmares i bought an xr2 before that turned out to be snide - but is there a way to stop the draft ,because if its not as it was advertised then surely you have grounds to turn around the deal.

if youre like me now id put it in the garage and be well [email protected]@ed off because its not the car i thought it was - if you want it gone i know some people who can make it disapear for you if you like.

keep youre chin up.

jason.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

sssammm said:


> Ok heres the update..
> 
> The car arrived last night, all paperwork ok, swapped cars and i handed over a draft
> 
> ...


Used to be a common problem with imports, especially Yank tanks, it was probably shipped in in 99 and the seller tries to pass it off as such. You should always, always ask to see the documentation on an import, it will tell you somewhere on the registration docs, or say something along the lines of owned or used in another country. The reason it checked out with HPI was probably quite correct as it was registered in the UK in 99 and has no previous history in this country. You have to show some proof of date of manufacture otherwise it gets a Q plate.

Pity it looked like a nice motor.

You are taking it for a blast round the block before they come and collect it aren't you :lol:


----------



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

its a lovely motor, but not the model i wanted, worst thing is, HPI say date first registered 1999 year of manufacture 1999 so i could have recompense against them,

I still have the beast in the garage, will do some pics later

have worked out a solution with the company and if it comes off i will laughing my head off, will post details on monday

sam


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

That's a bummer, Sam. Hope it will work out the way you want.


----------



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

Story so far...

The viper has gone, and they wanted to keep my Â£500 deposit, so i said nothing and got the draft back i originally gave them,

not wanting to lose my deposit, I then asked them about a 99 911 carrera 4, they have which is worth about 20k, they said they will still take my old targa in a px + Â£3000 (+ my original deposit), i dont know how they fooked up so bad.....my targa's only worth Â£10k, when it was delivered the paperwork now only said i had to pay Â£2500,!!! which i did

So i now have Â£20k worth of 911 that stands me in Â£13,000. Thats why i said i might have a good deal on monday, because i couldnt believe it would really happen

Sometimes the punter can win.....

sam


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Thats excellent news. Has the Carrera 4 arrived then?


----------



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

yep,

all tucked away in the garage


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2008)

sssammm said:


> Story so far...
> 
> The viper has gone, and they wanted to keep my Â£500 deposit, so i said nothing and got the draft back i originally gave them,
> 
> ...


A blinding result


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

That's brilliant. Looks like you did really well out of it.

I'd love to see some pictures.


----------



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

pic


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Ooh :tongue2:


----------



## oldfogey (Nov 29, 2005)

You see, the right decision comes your way, even when you try and stray from the true path!


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2008)

oldfogey said:


> You see, the right decision comes your way, even when you try and stray from the true path!


 :thumbsup: Well said. The Porker may not be as spectacular as the Viper, but surely is the much better car (and sooo much cheaper to service and getting spare parts)!

all the best

Jan


----------



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

To tell you the truth, the viper is only spectacular to look at, as far as im concerned, even if it was a genuine 1999, i would have still hated it, the drive was sh*t, the handling was worse, it was realy just an expensive kit car

never again

sam


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

that is fookin mint sam.......the viper always reminds me of the batmobile :lol:


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

The Maybach looks more like one


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Glad it all worked out ok in the end Sam, the 996 C4 is a great mota


----------

